# 24mm TS-E II purple cast



## GrgK (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey guys,

I recently bought a 24mm tSE mark II and took couple shot for testing purposes. I had to use my friend's crop sensor 550D because I don't have access to my own 6D for couple reasons. What I noticed that if the lest is tilted and shifted to the maximum left, there is a purple cast in the left part of the photo. This position is very extreme I know but want to makes sure this is normal and the lest isn't faulty. I took only very few shots and not sure if the same happens with everything set to the maximum right.

For better understanding please see the photo on the below link. Thanks
http://flic.kr/p/g1Wcfa


----------



## Eldar (Sep 23, 2013)

I have not seen that. But it seems worth checking. If you had the problem on a crop body, I would think it would be even more visible on FF.


----------



## surapon (Sep 23, 2013)

GrgK said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently bought a 24mm tSE mark II and took couple shot for testing purposes. I had to use my friend's crop sensor 550D because I don't have access to my own 6D for couple reasons. What I noticed that if the lest is tilted and shifted to the maximum left, there is a purple cast in the left part of the photo. This position is very extreme I know but want to makes sure this is normal and the lest isn't faulty. I took only very few shots and not sure if the same happens with everything set to the maximum right.
> 
> ...



Dear Grgk.
I have this awesome lens MK II for 4 -5 Months and do not have any problem with my 1DS, 5D MK II and 7D

Sorry to hear that----May be you can try with another Camera from your Friends, If same thing Happend, You need to return the Lens to get the New one
Good Luck.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 23, 2013)

Another Photo in this morning with B+W CPL 
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## GrgK (Sep 23, 2013)

I appreciate your response guys. I really hope it's not an issue with the lens but more the camera or some compatibility problem. Tomorrow I'll have the chance to try it with another crop sensor camera and later with a full-frame. let you know the outcome. Cheers!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 23, 2013)

If you had a polarizer on it, remove it, they can cause trouble on wide angle lenses as well. If trying a different camera and no polarizer or filter doesn't fix it, return it.


----------



## GrgK (Sep 24, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you had a polarizer on it, remove it, they can cause trouble on wide angle lenses as well. If trying a different camera and no polarizer or filter doesn't fix it, return it.



No I wasn't using any filters. Today I'll test the lens on another camera, we'll see........


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi,
I haven't had this issue myself but at max tilt and max shift you will find some unusual results and the meter readings on the camera go all wrong.
I must say I love my one and use it alot for landscape photography.
I don't feel I've fully mastered it even after 6M or so practice with it.
I find it hard to predict the impact of shift or tilting in particular scenes.
Sometimes however you get images that you just can't get otherwise.
Definately I haven't seen a purple cast.
Maybe you have a special Velvia version.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Sep 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. I didn't encounter this kind of issue at maximum tilt and/or maximum shift.


----------



## GrgK (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks guys for sharing your experience. Today I had the opportunity to try the lens in a camera shop on a 600D and got the same results. The guy there also said this must be a factory defect. :'( I'll return this lens asap and try to put my hands on another one which does't have this issue.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 24, 2013)

GrgK said:


> Thanks guys for sharing your experience. Today I had the opportunity to try the lens in a camera shop on a 600D and got the same results. The guy there also said this must be a factory defect. :'( I'll return this lens asap and try to put my hands on another one which does't have this issue.


Good luck! This is one of the most fun lenses I know, and the results can be stunning.


----------

